# What type of transfer for polyester/spandex?



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I am wondering what type of transfer to use on stretchy shorts, the kind dancers use when rehearsing. The fabric is 92% microfiber polyester/8%spandex. They tend to buy them small so that they will be very tight fitting, so I can expect a good amount of stretching to take place as they are put on for vigorous dance rehearsals. I have read here on the forums, various recommendations to use sublimation printing for such a job, however, the shorts are black, so I'm not sure if that would work.

I use plastisol transfers (I'm not a screen printer, I order the transfers) for all of the other garments I print for the dancers, however, I am concerned about the stretch factor and don't want the logo to crack/peel. What should I look for in a transfer and where would I find them?

In addition, given that I can source the type of transfer I need, how should they be pressed? The logo is going on the lower edge of the leg. Should I open the leg and put only the top layer of fabric on a small platen or just lay the garment flat on the regular platen?


----------



## preachntees (Jun 7, 2008)

Did you ever figure this out?


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

For that job I ended up using rhinestones. But I have a similar current job where I'll be using a vinyl from Coastal that claims to be good with stretchy fabrics. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## tshirtchopshop (Sep 7, 2010)

On "stretchy" fabrics, I've had good luck with Siser EZ Weed Stretch vinyl. It's been awesome for me.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

That's exactly what I ordered! I'm going to try it out this week and will repost with hopefully the same positive results!


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

So, I tried the easy weed stretch today and didn't have a positive experience. The vinyl seems to stick or get caught as the machine is cutting, causing misshaped letters that are certainly not easy to weed. The carrier is quite sticky and when I unroll the vinyl you can actually hear it sticking to itself. 

I posted on a couple of threads here to see if anyone had advice and as a result, I've changed the blade, changed the settings, speed, etc., and still not luck. It may be because I am printing small letters, but it may also be caused by a groove I noticed in the cutting strip of my cutter that's catching the carrier sheet as it cuts.

I will try a bigger letter to test that theory, and I have ordered a new cutting strip to see if that's the culprit. I'll report back if I find a solution.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

artswear said:


> So, I tried the easy weed stretch today and didn't have a positive experience. The vinyl seems to stick or get caught as the machine is cutting, causing misshaped letters that are certainly not easy to weed. The carrier is quite sticky and when I unroll the vinyl you can actually hear it sticking to itself.
> 
> I posted on a couple of threads here to see if anyone had advice and as a result, I've changed the blade, changed the settings, speed, etc., and still not luck. It may be because I am printing small letters, but it may also be caused by a groove I noticed in the cutting strip of my cutter that's catching the carrier sheet as it cuts.
> 
> I will try a bigger letter to test that theory, and I have ordered a new cutting strip to see if that's the culprit. I'll report back if I find a solution.


 I would love to know how this turns out. I have the same issue, though I ordered the vinyl by accident. It is really not worth returning it, so I would like to use it if only I can figure out how to cut it. I imagine that I will have to use the knife/blade that cuts fabric, which I only recently ordered. So if you have any luck please post. Thanks


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Shayne, I'll get back to you on this. I ordered a new cutting strip since mine seems to have a groove in it that may be catching the vinyl. When it comes in, I'll give it another shot and let you know what happens.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to report back that I've replaced the cutting strip, tried both a 45 and 65 degree brand new clean cut blades, played with the settings on the cutter and adjusted the amount of blade visible, and I've seen no improvement. I tried a larger design, since I was trying to cut small letters and thought that may be the issue, and it was a bit better, but still experienced the sticking problem nonetheless.

It's like the blade is getting "stuck" in the vinyl as it cuts and I can literally see remnants of glue or something sticky on the top of the cut lines as if the blade brought the sticky stuff to the top of the vinyl. I'll give it some more tries, but so far, its been very frustrating.


----------



## SignWarehouseJB (Dec 17, 2013)

Artswear, sorry to hear about the problem with the EasyWeed Stretch. We sell that too, and it sounds like you have a bad roll (or damage from the exposure to extreme cold) You can also use EnduraTex HotMark 70 for that application. 
I was just talking with Mark Furdero about a similar application. He just did some testing of his own on performance apparel and said the HotMark performed very well; soft hand, good stretch and rebound. So there's another option for you.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Jerry, thanks for the info, I'll definitely consider the enduratex as an option, I've used their glitter vinyl in the past and have been very happy with it. And I agree, I think there may be something defective with this roll. Can vinyl rolls be returned? I didn't consider it originally when I thought the problem might be on my end, but I'd rather not eat $150!


----------



## tshirtchopshop (Sep 7, 2010)

artswear said:


> Jerry, thanks for the info, I'll definitely consider the enduratex as an option, I've used their glitter vinyl in the past and have been very happy with it. And I agree, I think there may be something defective with this roll. Can vinyl rolls be returned? I didn't consider it originally when I thought the problem might be on my end, but I'd rather not eat $150!


There definitely has to be something wrong with your role. I cut with easy weed on a daily basis and have never experienced anything remotely close to what you are describing. It sounds like to you have exhausted most of your options. Try contacting your vendor to set up a return. I'm sorry you having problems. I absolutely love the stuff.


----------

